# Major network problems (ACK! HELP!)

## Theophile

My fiancee is running Gentoo in her dorm room and the IT dept here has recently imposed some sort of proxy which I have never had to deal with. It seems, however, that after adding the proxy information (10.0.0.46:8080) in the network setup for GNOME, only Epiphany is affected. I can access web sites but portqage can't resolve hostnames and GAIM cannot connect.

How can I set up the entire system to have all internet activity go through the proxy instead of just Epiphany? Thanks!Last edited by Theophile on Tue Jan 11, 2005 10:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## subrahmanyan

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part2_chap6

see section 6.b. Defining Variables Globally

----------

## lordan1971

Gaim has its own proxy options. Go to the accounts section and modify them.

For portage you will need to:

```

export RSYNC_PROXY=ip.ip.ip.ip:port

export http_proxy=http://ip.ip.ip.ip:port

```

Emerging packages should then work. At my previous company the rsync port was blocked so I had to emerge-webrsync instead.

----------

## Theophile

I'm still having a really hard time with this. Nothing but Epiphany works. GAIm doesn't work, emerge (even emerge-webrsync) doesn't work, I can't even use lynx. I have tried manually exporting the environment variables, no dice. I've followed the instructions and have the following:

```
root@tux env.d # cat 99local

http_proxy="10.0.0.46:8080"

```

Nothing works.

I asked the IT department about it a couple months ago. They came, looked at the machine, said everything was configured correnctly, said all their ports on the firewall were open to allow access, and left me the folllowing note:

 *Quote:*   

> All known mesenger ports are open of the firewall. Which ports are required for GAIM to work? We use a Cisco Pix Firewall.

 

But the problem is bigger than just GAIM. She can't even login to Hotmail, even through the website.

Please help me with this, thanks in advance!

----------

## Theophile

Interestingly, I tried wget and it works. Just before it starts downloading it saiys "contacting 10.0.0.46:8080" or something very similar. So it looks like wget knows to go through the proxy but nothing else from the command line does, not emerge, not ping, not lynx. And does anyone know why she wouldn't be able to login to Hotmail?

I'd really like to get this fixed. Please let me know any ideas you might have. Thanks!!

----------

## Theophile

Another thought, suggested by reclusivemonkey over on the Dropline.ner forums...

Should I have a line in /etc/resolv.conf referring to the proxy? WOuld that make the difference? What would such a line look like?

----------

## Theophile

Anyone? I really need to get this working. Thanks!

----------

## Theophile

So nobody knows anything about this?

----------

## think4urs11

you should try to

```
export http_proxy="http://a.b.c.d:port/"
```

for emerge/rsync to work you'd need port 873/tcp open towards internet, either direct or via the proxy, if via proxy use 

```
export RSYNC_PROXY="a.b.c.d:port"
```

Rsync can't work with user-authenticating proxys.

HTH

T.

----------

## Theophile

So the IT guys have to open port 873? Or is there something I can do on my end?

----------

## think4urs11

Yes, at least the proxy should be able to connect to external sites with that port.

For a squid-based proxy this could look like

```
...

acl SSL_ports port 443 873  #443=ssl, 873=rsync

acl CONNECT method CONNECT

...

http_access deny CONNECT !SSL_ports

http_access allow internal_users

http_access deny all

...
```

HTH

T.

----------

